# Akadama soil



## hieprock (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi guys
Im wondering beside Kim's Nature,if any stores in Gta carry AKADAMA SOIL ?

Thank you


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

uhhh....u sure you're in the right forum?

oddly enough, bonsai is another major passion of mine besides reef tanks, although I guess this is for your planted tank? Try the Toronto Bonsai Society....they sell all sorts of soils, not sure how available they are as they're not really a store.

Bonsai House in East Gwillimbury prolly has too, although he may close soon.


----------

